# Major League coming to Blu-ray in May



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

This is another of those 'old news' type items as it was discussed about a week or so ago in the forums at HighDefDigest.com, but they've now put up a news link on the item since it's been confirmed:

Paramount to Pitch 'Major League' on Blu this May


HDD.com said:


> The sluggers of 'Major League' are coming to high-def, with Paramount Home Entertainment alerting retailers to a mid-May Blu-ray release for the hit comedy.


I believe the expected release date is May 12.

Amazon is taking pre-orders for same (my pre-order is in!)

Definitely one of my favorite comedies of all time. Just sooooo many funny lines that I can't help but laugh my rear off each time I catch it on TV. As much as I loathe catching the butchered 'edited for TV' versions of same, I still sit and watch it, quoting the original version back over top of the edited versions.

By memory, I think the Amazon pre-order price is approx. $23 at this point. I'm hopeful that the final price will be under $20.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

"... juuuust a bit outside." - Bob Uecker


----------

